# Looking for knife fighting in Va



## H@pkid0ist (Mar 26, 2003)

I have a good basic foundation with knife fighting. But, I would love dearly to get more indepth with this training. What I would love to know is if anyone knows of a good instructor in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia. And not a school where you have to study a MA system before you can get to the knife fighting. I am very happy with my current system. I just would love to get back into the knife arts. Sayoc Kali would be choice 1. I have heard a lot af pros about it, but anything good, practical and aggressive would be ok. Thnx.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 31, 2003)

Yes, Sayoc is pretty cool. I've been to a few seminars.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2003)

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=104177#post104177


----------

